
Most lives are lived by default (2012) - rocky1138
http://www.raptitude.com/2012/07/most-lives-are-lived-by-default/
======
draw_down
It could be much worse!

And, there is a cost to always wondering what you're missing out on and how
what you have could be improved upon.

